# Fauci Retiring



## 911 (Aug 23, 2022)

I think his retirement is set for December


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, he is 81 yrs old..


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2022)

At age 81, I think he earned it.    Fauci must be an exceptionally strong individual to have endured all the politicized environment of vitriolic criticism and hate mongering, especially during the Covid pandemic.


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2022)

911 said:


> I think his retirement is set for December


Yes, it is.


----------



## Jace (Aug 23, 2022)

"Get out, while _the *gettins good"  *_
With...Very, very hefty retirement package!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2022)

Thank you for your service, Dr. Fauci

Best wishes for a long healthy and happy retirement.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> "Get out, while _the *gettins good"  *_
> With...Very, very hefty retirement package!


Which he deserves.  He has been on the job 38 years under seven presidents.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 25, 2022)

I always found his advice was the only  advice that was coming from a person who really cared about the health of his fellow Americans. During the previous administration, and even now, the haters in the other party always vilified him when he was giving out sound advice on how to stay healthy. He deserves a life away from all of the wackos that were sending out death threats to anyone in favor of masks, social distancing, & vaccinations.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 28, 2022)

911 said:


> I think his retirement is set for December


cdc --thats a good one


----------

